# SXM - Divi Resort at Little Bay



## CathyD (Mar 4, 2006)

My husband and I depart this coming Saturday for a week at the Divi Resort on SXM. We are time share exchangers and have been reading reviews on other travel forums from one end of the spectrum to the other from visitors in recent weeks. Would love to hear others' experiences at this resort in the recent past, as well as any restaurant recommendations for good, cheap food in the Phillipsburg area as we won't have a rental car. We also need info on scuba diving. Does anyone know if there is a shop nearby this resort?


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 4, 2006)

Please rethink your plan to not have a rental car - you will miss so much of what the island has to offer.

Divi is not within walking distance of any desent restaurants.  The resort is decidedly split into two sections - the good and the bad.  Do you know your room number - if so, post it here for better feedback.

We didn't eat in Phillisburg - mostly near Simpson Bay, Maho and Grand Case and without a car it's likely too far to travel.


----------



## Kal (Mar 4, 2006)

If you were only on the island ONE day, being without a car would maybe be okay.  If you're there a week, it's an absolute no brainer.  Without doubt, get a car.   Once you realize Divi/Little Bay is pretty much a second tier beach, you'll be at any of the other 35 beaches (particularily Orient) in a flash.  Furthermore, you'll miss out on the major fact that St. Maarten is the Gourmet Capital of the Caribbean.


----------



## Cat (Mar 6, 2006)

Scuba diving on SXM is a shade less than mediocre. Not much to see there, and certainly not worth the price. You'll be happier spending beach time. Another big recommendation for a car. There are so many gorgeous beaches on SXM that it would be a shame to miss out on any of them.


----------



## Aldo (Mar 9, 2006)

Phillipsburg is a hike from Divi...maybe 20 minutes or so.  Not too bad.  I've done it many a time, but I do agree that you should rent a car if you can possibly swing it.  That being said, where's what to do if you can't swing renting a car.

You've got to get a Taxi from the airport to Divi, right?
On the way in to Divi, you'll go through a town called Cole Bay.  Right across the street from the Daihatsu car dealership there there is a market called the Lido.  They have take out BBQ which can't be beat.  Have your taxi driver stop there and pick up  4 or 6 meals to go, all wrapped up, and bring them to Divi with you.  It's about 6 bucks per meal, and some of the best BBQ you will ever have, anywhere, bar none.  The place is right on your way from the airport to Divi.  Get take-out, and heat it up in your room at Divi.  Trust me, you'll enjoy sitting on your balcony at Divi eating BBQ from Lido.  You won't do any better than this, no matter how much you spend.

Cheap eats within a 30 minute hike from Divi?

As you go down the hill into Pburg, and past the Great Bay hotel, take a left before the creek,  go 50 feet.  On your left is a house where Grandma's family has a BBQ every Sunday.  You can join the family for 7 or 8 dollars.  Also right next to that is a little Chinese market which is actually very well stocked.  Fresh milk, even.  It's more expensive that the Afoo supermarket in town, or the Supermarche up the Bush Road, but it's one heck of a lot closer to Divi when you are carrying a backpack full of groceries.

Or continue up that way, way up the Bush Road.  On the left is a BBQ place in an old Chinese restaurant called Lido. (same owners as the place I've described above.)  Excellent.  Maybe 8 dollars.  On the right, the Jamaican Jerk.  7 or 8 dollars.  Both about a 35 minute hike from Divi.

On the other side of Pburg, try the Cariibean Fruit Stand on Backstreet cattycorner from Lucy Guest House.  Again, 7 or 8 dollars.

As you walk back from Pburg towards Divi, follow the Back Street.  On the north side is a bakery where they sell not only bread, but ice-cream, and beer, real cheap..they also have incredible meat pies.  Buy a bunch of them and bring them back to Divi for lunch.


Or, catch the Marigot bus from Phillipsburg, go to the waterfront park..there are many choices, but my favorite is the Grillade Antillees, again about 7 or 8 Euro.

In Grand Case, Talk of the Town is right on the water, and excellent and cheap, but frankly, the food at Felicia's Lolo on the road coming into town, on the left hand side one block south of the main drag, is somewhat better and even more affordable.


Val's pizzeria in Grand Case is also not to be believed.


Those are my favorite cheap eats on the island.  There are more expensive, but none better.


----------



## LynnW (Mar 11, 2006)

We have a 1 bedroom for 6/4 with 1.7 baths on hold for 24 hours. RCI says there is no unit #available. Does anyone know where this might be located or how I could find out?

Lynn


----------



## LynnW (Mar 11, 2006)

Just adding they say it is a 164 unit. Does this mean anything to anyone?

Lynn


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 12, 2006)

That doesn't fit within the Divi Little Bay room numbering scheme.

The rooms run from 203-241, 301-341, 401-441, 501-521, 601-621, 701-737, 1001-1035, 2001-2035, 30-40.

Are you sure it's Divi Little Bay and not another Divi property?

How the heck do you get 1.7 baths?


----------



## Aldo (Mar 12, 2006)

Once, I stayed in one of the older units facing Great Bay.  It had two bathrooms.  One had a tub and shower, and the other had a shower only.

That makes 1.7 baths in my book.

The newer unit I stayed in, facing Little Bay, had two full baths.

So I'm guessing this is one of the older units facing Great Bay.  I wouldn't worry about this, I liked the older units much better,..they were much more homey and far quieter.


----------



## LynnW (Mar 12, 2006)

Aldo do you know if the older units are being refurbished? I understood that they are all being done. That was not the unit # I was given by RCI it is the unit type.

Lynn


----------



## Aldo (Mar 12, 2006)

Divi seems to have an ongoing refurbishing program.  Every time I've been there something is going on.

I've stayed at Divi three times, twice in refurbished units, once in an older one.

Frankly, I liked the older one better.  It was very roomy, quiet, and very cozy.  If the kitchen appliances were old, it's no big thing to me.

I think you're going to love your stay, either way.


----------



## shagnut (Mar 12, 2006)

Aldo, thanks for all the great tips. This is the kind of eating I enjoy while on vacation.  I can't stand to spend $100 a meal for two. No food is that important to me.  I know when I was on the Tradewinds Cruise when we stopped to eat at Grand Case I went straight to the BBQ place that had picnic tables. Nothing fancy, just great food.  shaggy


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 13, 2006)

I'll chip in with a desenting vote - DW and I didn't like the older unit at all.  It was dark, the AC didn't work right, furnishings were sparse and old and the fridge froze everything even set at it's lowest setting - we had to let the milk sit out for an hour before we could pour it on cereal in the morning.  This was a ground floor unit, perhaps one on the top floor units would have been nicer.  It was a nice perk to have 2 showers though and we really didn't spend much time in the unit so it wasn't all bad.



			
				Aldo said:
			
		

> So I'm guessing this is one of the older units facing Great Bay.  I wouldn't worry about this, I liked the older units much better,..they were much more homey and far quieter.


----------



## lawren2 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Divi SXM*



			
				caribbeansun said:
			
		

> I'll chip in with a desenting vote - DW and I didn't like the older unit at all.  It was dark, the AC didn't work right, furnishings were sparse and old and the fridge froze everything even set at it's lowest setting - we had to let the milk sit out for an hour before we could pour it on cereal in the morning.  This was a ground floor unit, perhaps one on the top floor units would have been nicer.  It was a nice perk to have 2 showers though and we really didn't spend much time in the unit so it wasn't all bad.



This resort is a real hit or miss and the older 1 6 4 units are a miss!

We stayed for 2 nites in Nov 2003 we were given unit 502 a 1 bedroom/ 1 and 3/4 bath on the Phillipsburg side overlooking Great Bay.

Loved the location and size of the unit. Facing east we got breezes which moved away the bugs, we could watch the cruise ships enter and leave the harbor, lots of privacy and were very close to parking and the Sea breeze Cafe and pool. However, if we had exchanged for a week into this unit instead of 2 nights for $85/night + taxes we would not have been very happy. The resort apparently had had a bug problem in the past as the tiles had capped drill holes through out the hallway and living area. The kitchen tile was stained and darkened. There is no dishwasher, no paper towels, no dish detergent. There was heavy ceiling staining above the jacuzzi. The toilets were extremely low pressure (to the point that we were nervous of using them) In general the room was older and needs a make-over.

Call and find out what your unit assignment is. If you are in the 500 series....


----------



## LynnW (Mar 13, 2006)

Lawren now you've got me worried! I did find out that it is in building G by calling reservations and I understand it is not renovated. I have e-mailed the manager so we'll see what happens.

Lynn


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 13, 2006)

I think G might be all right.

Take a look here http://www.geocities.com/daka630/show/layouts/sxm/dlblayout.htm

The buildings that are on Great Bay are the really old ones (B1-B10) and two little ones up the hill (B11 and B12).

A-G are the newer buildings as compared to what I described and lawren2 - I was in B10 and lawren2 must have been in B1 (based on #502)


----------



## LynnW (Mar 13, 2006)

caribbeansun

I hope you're right since we are booked there for 2 weeks. The point value of this type unit is 39,500 compared to 32,000 for a 1 bed/1bath and 38,000 for a 1 bed/2bath. The only other choice we had for 2 weeks was the Grand Suites at Caravanserai and they haven't even started construction yet!

Lynn


----------



## lawren2 (Mar 13, 2006)

caribbeansun said:
			
		

> I think G might be all right.
> 
> Take a look here http://www.geocities.com/daka630/show/layouts/sxm/dlblayout.htm
> 
> ...



CarribeanSun you are GOOD! Because I had looked for where "G" was and could NOT find it!

Lynn I would think you will be OK there. Although a real uphill HIKE from parking. 

I did not mean to worry you; just to forewarn and forearm. I do hope you enjoy yourself. We  work so hard for vacation time that it hurts when you get a "bad" or "not so good" trade.


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm going to choose to believe you are going to be just fine.

FYI - happy hour is different at the two ends of the beach.  There's a bar at the pool near your unit and another one down at the far end near the restaurant.  I forget which is which now but when we were there one had happy hour from 4-5 and the other was from 5-6.  They make a mean pina colada - they put a whack of Baileys in with the rum which is a very unique flavour.

ENJOY!


----------



## LynnW (Mar 14, 2006)

caibbeansun the happy hours sound great! and Lawren what do you mean by a long uphill hike? I hope it's not too far! I'm going to be a year older next year, in fact will be having a birthday while we're there. Hope I can still make the hill  Anyway thanks everyone for you're help.

Lynn


----------



## lawren2 (Mar 14, 2006)

LynnW said:
			
		

> caibbeansun the happy hours sound great! and Lawren what do you mean by a long uphill hike? I hope it's not too far! I'm going to be a year older next year, in fact will be having a birthday while we're there. Hope I can still make the hill  Anyway thanks everyone for you're help.
> 
> Lynn



You will be a lot further from the carpark than that map would indicate and it is uphill although not horribly steep. They will get a golfcart to take you up there with your luggage.

Pluses for you is you will be right across from the darling ( read small ) infinity pool that they show on the website and there is a laundry center in your building. I'm sure you will use it if you are going for 2 weeks.

Don't bother with the managers party/buffet night. I was un-impressed, but the seabreeze does a nice luncheon. SeaBreeze does the early happy hour and the beach bar does the later one. You can get "very" happy between the two.   

You will have to let us know how it went.


----------



## Aldo (Mar 14, 2006)

Be sure to walk even FURTHER up the hill, past the old fort, and down the slope to sit on the cliffs overlooking the ocean at the end of the peninsula.  It is spectacular.

Be SURE to wear heavy jeans when you go up there.  The cactus berries are edible and delicious, but there are also jumper thorns up there.


----------

